# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Invernaderos informaciom

## CONNIE

Buenos dias solicito informacion o paginas web donde pueda encontrar los costos de construccion de un invernadero de madera y polietileno para el cultivo de  tomate quisiera construir un invernadero en el valle de chao en La Libertad en una hectarea con riego por goteo y necesito informacion o alguna ayuda sobre los costos y que equipos necesito. Espero me puedan ayudar. Gracias.Temas similares: instalacion invernaderos invernaderos ,para cultivos de flores ,camarones ,secadores solares etc diseño constrcuucion de viveros e invernaderos Invernaderos Viveros Invernaderos - Agricultura Intensiva

----------


## rob3020

Hola mucho gusto soy Roberto Ruiz, te puedo contactar con un ingeniero que en la actualidad posee 4 invernaderos (3 riego al goteo y 1 con la tecnología AEROPONIA), el estara gustoso de asesorarlo,si estas muy interesado te dejo mi celular:949714141 (claro)

----------


## rob3020

Hola Coniie,como quedamos llame a las 8:30 p.m, no me pudieron dar información de ti, pense que estabas en Lima y veo que estan en Trujillo,quisiera más información de lo que buscan,para que el ingeniero les pueda hacerar necesita más detalles, me supongo que poseen dinero para la inversión de este proyecto,pues el ingeniero les podra elaborar el proyecto de acuerdo a sus capacidades económicas,osea me dejo entender si poseen 10,000 soles para la inversión el les hara el proyecto de acuerdo a esa cantidad, además de mas datos que se requiere. Paralelo a esto les hago otra oferta,presentarles un ingeniero especializado en lo que es Producción Agricola Orgánica (Ecológica),les alcanzo una lista de los proyectos que posee,estare a la espectativas de su respuesta.  *LISTA DE PROYECTOS FORMULADOS*   *I.- EN EL AREA DE LA AGRICULTURA* 
  1.-  “Producción Tecnificada de Plátanos”
  2.- “Producción Tecnificada de Yucas”
  3.- “Producción Tecnificada de Papayas”
  4.- “Producción Tecnificada de Frutales”
  5.- “Producción Tecnificada de Hortalizas”
  6.-“Cultivo de  Lechugas en Hidroponía”
  7.- “Producción Comercial de Tomates en Semi-Hidroponía”
  8.- “Cultivo e Industrialización del Barbasco o Kube”
  9.- “Cultivo e Industrialización del Coco”
 10.- “Cultivo Tecnificado y Comercialización de Papayas” 
 11.- “Agroforestación, Siembra Asociada “
12.- “Producción de Semilla Pre –Básica de Papa”  *II.- EN EL AREA DE LA PECUARIA*  
  1.- “Producción Tecnificada de Leche de Vaca en  120 Módulos Familiares” 
  2.- “Producción Tecnificada de Cerdos de Raza en 120 Módulos Familiares”
  3.- “Producción Tecnificada de Caracoles en 200 Módulos Familiares”
  4.- “Producción Tecnificada de Conejos de Piel , para Abrigos en 6 Comunidades”
5.- “Producción Tecnificada de Cuyes de Raza en 200 Módulos Familiares”
6.- “Producción Tecnificada de Cuyes de Raza”  - Proyecto Privado.
  7.- “Centro de Engorde Intensivo de Vacunos”
  8.- “Producción de Tilapias y Carpas”   *III.- EN EL AREA DE LA AGROINDUSTRIA* 
  1.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Papaína Purificada*”
  2.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Conservas de Papayas y Piñas*” 
  3.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Néctares de Papayas y Piñas”* 
  4.-  “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Fruta Confitada de Papaya*”
  5.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de  *Pisco de Piña*”
  6.- “Planta para la Elaboración de *Harina de Plátano*”
  7.- “Planta para la  *Industrialización de la Yuca*”
  8.- “Planta para la *Industrialización** del Coco”*
  9.- “Industrialización de la *Leche**”*
10.- “Industrialización de la *Soya*”
11.- “Industrialización de la *Caña de Azúcar*”
12.- “Planta para la Elaboración de *Licores Exóticos*”
13.- “Planta para el Tratamiento de *Agua de Mesa*”
14.- “Miniplanta de *Panificación*”
15.- “Producción Industrial de *Biofertlizante y Promoción de su Uso*”
16.- “Producción de *Biol*”  - (Abono Foliar Líquido).
17.-“Producción de *Biofertilizante Enzimático* a Partir de la Basura”
18.- Perfil: “*Escuela Tecnológica para la Producción y Agroindustrialización*”
19.- “Producción de *Gas y Bioabono en Biodigestores*”
20.- “ Industrialización *Semi-Mecanizada de la Papa*”
21.-“Industrialización *Moderna de la Papa”*  *IV.- EN EL AREA DE LA EDUCACION Y CAPACITACION* 
1.-Ensayo : “Cómo Desarrollar el Sector Agropecuario y Agroindustrial”
2.-Perfil :  “Escuela Tecnológica para la Agricultura, Pecuaria y Agroindustria”     *Coordinador: Roberto Ruiz S.* _roberto3020@hotmail.com_

----------

Marco Pereira Bazán

----------


## Marco Pereira Bazán

Buenos Dias Sr Ruiz, 
Me parece interesante los proyectos que usted presenta anteriormente, yo me encuentro en la localidad de Huanchaco y disponemos de area para realizar diversos proyectos como el de produccion tecnificada de hortalizas o crianza de cuyes me interesaria ponerme en contacto con ud. para saber mas de estos proyectos 
gracias

----------


## César Eduardo

Buenos tardes, podría alguien informarme donde brindan diplomados (nacional o internacional) sobre "Cultivos protegidos" " Cultivos de hortalizas en invernaderos" o todo lo referente a "Diseño, Instalación y manejo de invernaderos". 
Gracias por su ayuda

----------

